# Electronic cigarettes safer than tobacco, says Vitality Institute



## kimbo (3/6/15)

VITALITY Institute head Derek Yach on Tuesday urged doctors to promote electronic (e)-cigarettes to their smoking patients, saying they offered a safer alternative to traditional tobacco products. Tobacco products kill six million people a year, according to the World Health Organisation (WHO)

His remarks are not likely to sit well with Health Minister Aaron Motsoaledi, who has previously expressed deep concern over the growing use of e-cigarettes, which are increasingly marketed by tobacco companies. He has also indicated he intends to amend the Tobacco Products Control Act to regulate e-cigarettes.

http://www.bdlive.co.za/life/health...es-safer-than-tobacco-says-vitality-institute

Reactions: Like 1


----------

